# I need puppy training in dorset



## Teddydog

Hello, please can anyone help. We have our very first pet, a puppy named teddy! he is now about 11 weeks old we have had him for three weeks now and he is just lovely but he has become quite barky and chases any small child that comes round to our house, and likes to bite our four year olds feet. Im sure this is normal but we would like some training to make life a little easier. We live in dorchester dorset so it would need to be near by. We tried the pet experience in weymouth but theybhave no space for us. Any help??:thumbup:


----------



## smokeybear

Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies.

Dog Training Clubs in Dorset - The Kennel Club

Local Dog Trainers in Dorset UK

The Guild of Dog Trainers

Whichever you thin you would lie, go and watch first WITHOUT your pup to see if you like the class


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Teddydog said:


> Hello, please can anyone help. We have our very first pet, a puppy named teddy! he is now about 11 weeks old we have had him for three weeks now and he is just lovely but he has become quite barky and chases any small child that comes round to our house, and likes to bite our four year olds feet. Im sure this is normal but we would like some training to make life a little easier. We live in dorchester dorset so it would need to be near by. We tried the pet experience in weymouth but theybhave no space for us. Any help??:thumbup:


Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find you a trainer and classes in your area or its one place anyway.


----------



## WESSEX DOG TRAINING CLUB

Teddydog said:


> Hello, please can anyone help. We have our very first pet, a puppy named teddy! he is now about 11 weeks old we have had him for three weeks now and he is just lovely but he has become quite barky and chases any small child that comes round to our house, and likes to bite our four year olds feet. Im sure this is normal but we would like some training to make life a little easier. We live in dorchester dorset so it would need to be near by. We tried the pet experience in weymouth but theybhave no space for us. Any help??:thumbup:


Hi
We run a dog training club in Wareham - Wessex Dog Training Club (WDTC) - our head trainer is a qualified APDT trainer with many years of experience. We currently hold training classes on a Wednesday evening at Stoborough Village Hall and you would be welcome to attend! We have a puppy class from 6.30 - 7.45 and the first session is free. We also have outdoor training sessions during the better weather in a secure field environment along with club walks in the forest and surrounding areas during the week and on Saturdays - all very informal and the forset walks are of course free! You would be welcome to pop in and have a look at any time during the evening and for much more info please visit our website www.dorsetdogtraining.co.uk.
Many thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters

I think their pup is probably 2 1/2 by now...


----------

